# طلب عاجل من حضرتكم اريد تزويدي بمعلومات حول امتصاص الفلزات الثقيلة



## zahratljanna (12 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 

انا طالبة باحثة متخصصة في هندسة المواد, ابحث عن طريقة لامتصاص الفلزات الثقيلة على الطين كالنحاس او الزنك,
سبق لي ان قمت بتجربة امتصاص ملوث عضوي هو الفينولو لكن لم اصل لنتيجة مرضية, لهذا اطلب مساعدتكم ان كان بالامكان و شكرا


----------

